# Martial Law



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

The other day I iwas watching a show with a couple of guys, one had claimed to have predicted the financial problems we are having now 2 years ago and was saying that we could have martial law in America within 2 years. What does everyone think martial law would be like, what kind of rations would we get, would it be like germany as they were "pushing wheelbarrels of money around"? Inflation is said to be creeping on us. Anyone have an argument of why this couldn't happen?


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Currency would no longer be money, rather goods and commodities. No structured govt. Lack of resources like emergency responders, pharmacies and doctors. Lack of clean water and sanitation. The rioting will go down after people realize it only hurts everyone including themselves and all the goods are depleted. It'll definately seperate the men from the boys. LOL


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

As far as the economy goes, about 15% were forecasting nothing but our economy taking off like a rocket,
15% were forecasting a complete and utter collapse of the economy, and the rest (70%) were to one side or the other of the middle...

And that is just the way it is no matter where you go or what you do, that's why we have majority rule in this country, so the 15% super religious, the uber right wingers, and the 'Machine Guns & Survival Rations' types don't run off with the government,
OR,
The Anarchy & Chaos, or uber left wing socialist types, or the guys to the left of Lenin don't run away with the country...

Or country is already pretty far to the Right Of Center, and you can see where that got us...
-----------------------------------------

Inflation will happen when the 'Government' needs more money, so the print more...
Making it worth less since there is a limited supply of 'Resources' (Gold, silver, ect.) in government possession to back it up.

This country is no longer on the 'Gold Standard' so right now, there isn't anywhere near enough 'Collateral' to back up what is printed right now.

Inflation also happens on in international level when other counties perceive our money being worth less compared to theirs.

Inflation also happens when we rack up trade deficits, where we buy more foreign products than we make and export.
The difference is called 'National Debt'...
http://zfacts.com/p/461.html










Paper money really isn't worth the paper it's printed on right now, but we are still all agreeing that this denomination of currency will get you this amount of product...
It's a hand shake agreement between all parties involved, and it's based on the idea that if *I* trade 10 pounds of potatoes for a $5 bill, 
I'm betting that bill will still buy me $5 worth of Coffee when I'm ready to spend it...
And that coffee seller is betting that slip of paper is going to be worth a gallon of diesel fuel when he's ready to spend it...

The only way there will be anyone pushing around wheelbarrows full of money to burn as heat will be if the entire government admits they are much too far in debit to ever recover... And there is nothing, like precious metals or stored equipment that printed money can be exchanged for.

After WW II German Marks (Their version of money) were worthless because the government was way past bankrupt, and the government that issued the certificates, (or 'I.O.U's) was no longer in existence.

It's much like the Commodore Computer stock certificate I have framed on my wall to remind me that ANY company, even the leader in computers, can become worthless virtually over night...
-----------------------------------

'Martial Law' doesn't mean there will be 'Rations' issued or anythign else.

What usually happens when 'Martial Law' is declared, is prices are frozen (but gouging and gray/black markets will still exist),
There is usually a crewfew imposed,
And military or it's appointees are pretty much free to exert what ever force necessary to stop looting, riots, or any other crimes.

Shooting people in the streets doesn't happen here, 
These are still American GI's doing the regulation (mostly National Guard & Reserves from the same area they will be assigned to),
and they know we are just their friends, neighbors and we are just trying to get along...

Trouble makers and profiteers can be held without charges, and without due process until the Martial Law is suspended.

Other than that, life will go on about normal...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

In lots of States after Katrina they passed laws making it so even during times of crisis citizens cannot be dearmed. One positive in a possible horrible situation.


----------



## darkling (Oct 17, 2008)

So would there be army tanks driving down the streets and military personnel stopping anything crazy that happens?


----------



## Narsil (Oct 10, 2008)

Martial Law simply means that the government (military) steps in and bypasses the normal functions of local government.

_*ALL *_, I repeat, all governmental authority (even democracies and republics) is based upon the ability to inflict physical force. Admin mentioned that Louisiana declared martial law after Katrina to try and stop the looting and rioting.

Dean mentioned that due to the 2nd amendment atrocities that took place under the Katrina martial law that there are now laws in place to prevent the government from seizing arms lawfully owned by private citizens during catastrophes. These laws mean absolutely nothing. This is like passing a law stating that it is unlawful to kill redheads without just cause. Umm...it's already illegal. When martial law is declared, the guys in camo, with the really big guns, the tanks, the choppers, and the rest of the tools to inflict physical force will make all the rules that matter.

What are you going to say to the squad of fully armed Marines on your front porch with the APC's .50 cal trained on you when they "ask" if they can come in and search for guns? "I'm sorry, Lieutenant, we passed a law a few years ago stating you can't do that. Have a nice day, now shoo."

When martial law is declared at the state level, it supersedes local laws. When martial law is declared at the federal level, it supersedes state laws. With the regard shown to the Constitution in the last 70 years in this country, when Federal Martial Law is declared, you can kiss every freedom you think you have now goodbye. Except, of course, your right to pay taxes.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

The last 4-5 posts on this thread give ample reason for this site to exist.
Be prepared and have the resources to maintain..


----------

